# Cuba Libre One Robusto Cigar Review - a solid smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

These cigars are well worth a shot. The construction is good, but most need a few minor touch-ups. The flavors consist of a nice, earthy base wit...

Read the full review here: Cuba Libre One Robusto Cigar Review - a solid smoke


----------



## tayker (Sep 19, 2011)

Picked up 5 CLO Toro sticks a few weeks ago. They were delicious. Great balance of pepper/spice and sweet/herbal flavors.


----------

